# Converting Inches to Millimetres



## CreativeAnto (Jun 4, 2014)

To whom it may concern.... 

I have a project to have done for a client in the USA... I'm a graphic designer based in Ireland and I use only millimetres.

I can convert basic inches to millimetres easily... using my OSX widgets or using online conversion... but my client has given me sizes with eights of an inch in the measurement... and this has be totally spooked. 

Can anyone help and convert the following measurements to millimetres for me... as these dimensions are for a 32" flatscreen TV and I will setting up my document in Quark to allow for a cutout effect in the large format graphic panel I will be getting printed... so I would like to allow for a 15mm gap all around the TV... but to get this accurate... 

I need an accurate conversion of the dimensions below:- The 32 TV is 29 1/8wide x 17 3/8 high 

Can anyone help me from the USA with this so I get the correct dimensions. 

Thanking you in advance. 



Yours sincerely, 

Anthony MacCarthy 
Irish MacAddict and MacUser


----------



## sgould (Jun 5, 2014)

29 1/8 is 29.125 inches = 739.775 mm

17 3/8 is 17.375 inches = 441.325 mm

Doesn't need an American to do this......


----------



## jbarley (Jun 5, 2014)

sgould said:


> 29 1/8 is 29.125 inches = 739.775 mm
> 
> 17 3/8 is 17.375 inches = 441.325 mm
> 
> Doesn't need an American to do this......


You're right, a quick google search did it for me.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe he wasn&#8217;t taught how to convert fractions to decimals.


----------



## jbarley (Jun 6, 2014)

Cheryl said:


> Maybe he wasnt taught how to convert fractions to decimals.


That's why I went to Google.


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 6, 2014)

He posted this same thread over at MacNN - got the same basic responses as he did here!


----------

